
The New Donkey Kong 64 Any% TAS Explained [video] - _bxg1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKsRNoLyXO8
======
_bxg1
Explanation: this is a commentated, recent speedrun of Donkey Kong 64 which
uses glitches and intimate knowledge of the underlying code to skip parts of
the game and perform various time-saving tricks. It's a "tool-assisted run"
(TAS), meaning the controller inputs are controlled by a computer script.

Heavily-commentated videos like these are fascinating because they explain all
the glitches and tricks in great detail, allowing the viewer to appreciate
what's going on.

